# What are these white things?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I have no clue what they could be used for.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They aer there to support the loader when if and when you need to remove it from the tractor.... like outriggers.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

And it doesn't look like you have a SSQA on your tractor. There would be handles at the back of the bucket to disconnect it from the loader.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I take it you inherited this tractor from your neighbor next door as well, in as much as you don't appear to know anything about it? I'm I correct in that assumption?


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> I take it you inherited this tractor from your neighbor next door as well, in as much as you don't appear to know anything about it? I'm I correct in that assumption?


Yes. He died about a month ago, so this is all new to me. Trust me, nothing prepares you for coming across a dead body.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Interesting...


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Maybe your neighbor's family could help you figure this all out?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

There are a couple YouTube sites that are ver informative also…..if you google search Messick’s and Tractor Mike they both are helpful.

Messick’s is a large Kubota and New Holland dealer and Tractor Mike is retired and has history in tractor sales.

While some differences in tractor makes exist, they’re essentially the same. Such as those loader supports, mine are along the rails but they do same thing.


----------

